# Are these schools big enough -Harlequins, Espei Rasboras, Gold Tetras, Praecox Bows



## Akeath (May 12, 2009)

Please let me know if you think these schools are big enough:

Espei Rasbora/lambchop rasbora - 6 individuals
Harlequin Rasbora - 7 individuals
Golden Tetra/Hemigrammus rodwayi - 8 individuals
Praecox Rainbow/Dwarf Neon Rainbow - 8 individuals (1 male and 7 females)

There are also about a dozen Panda Cories and 1 Bristlenose Pleco in the aquarium, the aquarium is 75 gallons.
I already have 1 espei (he was mislabeled as a Harlequin)
7 Harlequins
8 Gold Tetras
and 5 Rainbows
1 Bristlenose
12 Panda Cories (at last head count, they keep breeding)

This tank has been set up for quite some time and I've lost some fish due to illness (that occurred more than a year ago) and old age, and am now deciding how to replace some of the fish. Realizing that I have a lone espei has really put a kink in that process (he doesn't school with anyone), and so I'm trying to rearrange everything in a way that will let all the fish still be happy with their schooling sizes while giving him a proper school as well, and all without overstocking.


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

The numbers look fine to me


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would suggest a few more of the Trigonostigma espei (Lambchop) as the 3 species in this genus do much better in larger groups. 

You do have some T. heteromorpha and in my experience with T. espei and T. hengeli (the third species) they will remain together, mixed. I have previously kept T. heteromorpha but not together with either of the others, and I am surprised that your lone T. espei doesn't shoal with these. Due to old age I am down to one T. espei and it is with a group of T. hengeli and I can scarcely tell him from the others. But then, these two species are really similar in colour/pattern, quite distinctive from the other, and this may be the reason. Or the individual fish. I had 4 T. espei left when they were placed in with the 9 T. hengeli and they were inseparable from the first.

Given your situation, I would add a minimum of six of the T. espei, but 8 would be better. At least you have space; in a 75g another couple of small fish will not make an impact.

Byron.


----------

